# Husky Hitch Instructions



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

A couple days ago I posted a question about hooking my trailer up to a new truck. I didn't have any instructions that went with my Husky weight distribution hitch.

Another Outbackers.com member scanned his, page by page, and sent them to me... I converted those files to PDF. Is there a way to tie that PDF to the website for future generations who made need them?


----------

